# Plumbing in my espresso machine



## Shady (Jan 1, 2013)

Having moved house to somewhere with a dedicated coffee area (photo to follow) I have decided to take the plunge and plumb in my Rocket Evo. This should all be taking place next weekend but wanted to validate my understanding of what is needed below I order the parts.

Connecting from the mains water I think these are the key bits I need (in order?):

* Isolater - just in case of flooding

* Filter - looking at the everpure claris based on my investigations online

* water meter - to know when to change filters

* pressure reduction valve - not sure if this is needed to protect my machine

* braided 3/8 hose

+ any need pipework between the parts above.

Any thoughts on the above list and order?

Does anyone know how long a claris filter should last? This will only be for my espresso machine and I drink between 2 and 4 doubles daily. Am thinking of going for the xxl filter to maximise the time between changes.

Is the pressure reduction valve necessary? Do I need to adjust anything on my machine after this or is it simply a case of connecting the hose and flipping the switch?

Any advise guys would be much appreciated.

Shady

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

You'd need to check your mains water pressure to know if you need a reducer. I wouldn't imagine so but best to check. You're looking for sub 4bar.

Depending on the line pressure you may need to adjust the pump pressure. This is very easy to do - there's often a locking collar on the adjustment, loosen that, then with the group running slowly turn the adjustment until the pressure gauge reads 9bar.

You may be best to do this with coffee in the handle, as I've noticed some e61s don't give full pressure with no handle attached.

Michael

Fun in a Cup Coffee Training


----------



## Shady (Jan 1, 2013)

Thanks Michael. Do I need to invest in some form of water hardness testing kit to adjust the filter? Do you know of any you would advise?

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

The inside of your kettle & the spout of your hot water tap in the kitchen will indicate how hard / soft your water supply is.

Your local water board website should also have water data.

My guesstimate, for your consumption rate, is: Change the filter cartridge yearly.

Re Parts: you may need a 3/8m x 3/8 m connector (extension flexi) and a 3/8f x 1/2"m or a 3/8f x 3/4"m connector (for mains isolating valve)


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

I've have had a XL Claris on my machine for a little over a year and still got 900 litres to go before it wants changing. If you are going to buy an XXL then I reckon it will last at least 2 years perhaps more.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Shady, Londinium sell a fantastic water testing kit. It is not cheap but very very accurate

http://londiniumespresso.com/products/total-hardness-th-water-test-kit

I bought one and have only used it once s far but in my case, I do not bother with a filter so it is important to me that the water is right. for you, it allows you to accurately check your filter settings


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

espressotechno said:


> Your local water board website should also have water data.


 and since the water source and makeup can vary within the region, consumers can contact the water co direct to obtain a more accurate analysis, and they might even send someone round to take a sample for analysis.


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Well this is http://www.amazon.co.uk/Water-Hardness-Testing-Kit/dp/B004R1344M/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1369418708&sr=8-2&keywords=water+hardness+test+kit



dfk41 said:


> Shady, Londinium sell a fantastic water testing kit. It is not cheap


----------



## Shady (Jan 1, 2013)

I will definitely give Londinium a call tomorrow - see if they can sort me out with the filter, water testing kit, and 3/8 hose. Shame they do not have water meters there.

dwalsh1 - just to get a banchmark for comparison - what is your average number of coffees a day? Am hoping by going to the XXL it would be a minimum of 2 to 3 years before I need to think about replacing the filter again but dont really have any frame of reference for this guess.


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

10 Doubles a week



Shady said:


> dwalsh1 - just to get a banchmark for comparison - what is your average number of coffees a day?


----------

